# Good Shampoo for a Husky?



## Donna5503

Hi...any experience with a good shampoo for a Siberian Husky--- and do you think a conditioner is needed?....I heard conditioners can cause irritation?


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Pretty much any decent shampoo for dogs will work for your husky.

As far as conditioners irritating him, the only reason that should irritate him is if you don't rinse him thoroughly, same with shampoo; unless you don't thoroughly rinse, neither will irritate him unless he really has a reaction to something in them.


----------



## Graco22

I second what Sophie said. I will add that I personally, never use conditioner on a husky. Conditioner is basically to help keep the coat tangle free, and repair any coat damage. With a husky, the length of hair life isn't long enough to warrant using conditioner. I also find it softens the guard hairs, and makes brushing out the undercoat more difficult.


----------



## Donna5503

Thanks so much for your advice --- his coat is so soft and shiny now - I don't want to dry it out --- I got him in September and gave him a bath with Johnson's Baby Shampoo -- (but now I've read not to use People Shampoo on dogs) -- and I've also read that Huskies only require 2 baths per year - unless they really get dirty -- my guy stays pretty clean -- so now that spring is here it's time for his second bath....


----------



## Graco22

If you are only bathing him a few times a year, there is defitinly no need for conditioner.  Just be sure to rinse, rinse, and rinse some more to make sure every bit of the shampoo is out of the coat. Leaving shampoo residue in the coat can cause flaking, itching, hot spots, and other irritation to the skin.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Graco22 said:


> I second what Sophie said. I will add that I personally, never use conditioner on a husky. Conditioner is basically to help keep the coat tangle free, and repair any coat damage. With a husky, the length of hair life isn't long enough to warrant using conditioner. I also find it softens the guard hairs, and makes brushing out the undercoat more difficult.



Oops, I forgot to add, that conditioners aren't needed... I just wanted to clarify that neither would irritate!


----------



## Erick Aguilar

Just remember not to bathe your husky regularly eh?
It takes the coat's oily atribute away and makes the coat flat and rough.

I know people say any good dog shampoo will work, but you might want to try out one of those shampoos that are specially for white hair, given the fact the white coat in huskies can yellow over the time.


----------



## Donna5503

Thanks everyone....and Erick - do you know of a good brand being I see you own a Husky??


----------



## Graco22

Erick Aguilar said:


> Just remember not to bathe your husky regularly eh?
> It takes the coat's oily atribute away and makes the coat flat and rough.
> 
> I know people say any good dog shampoo will work, but you might want to try out one of those shampoos that are specially for white hair, given the fact the white coat in huskies can yellow over the time.



I disagree. Using a proper pet shampoo does not strip the oils from the coat. Using a whitening or other harsh pet shampoo may strip the coat, but an everyday basic shampoo will not. I bath many huskies as often at once a month, and their coats are perfect. Think of the show dogs...they are bathed up to 3,4,5, times a week or more. Its all about the correct product.


----------



## allan

Speaking as a Professional Groomer who has done a multitude of Huskies,Malamutes,Shepherds,Goldens,Samoyed,Eskimos and every other double coated dog thru the years,there is only one product that will do the job............BestShot. Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## chocolate Thunder

Hello All
I have had my big male huskey for 5 years now and cannot imagine having another breed. We recently had an ordeal where he got out of the yard and was gone % days before someone called to let me know he was at the shelter. He was INFESTED in fleas when I got him and was recomended to bath him with dawn and it worked completely! NOW however his coat is SOOO dry and has been for a couple of weeks. I know I got him completely rinsed so its not residue. Any advise on what to do to get my beautiful boys rock star coat soft again?


----------



## Graco22

chocolate Thunder said:


> Hello All
> I have had my big male huskey for 5 years now and cannot imagine having another breed. We recently had an ordeal where he got out of the yard and was gone % days before someone called to let me know he was at the shelter. He was INFESTED in fleas when I got him and was recomended to bath him with dawn and it worked completely! NOW however his coat is SOOO dry and has been for a couple of weeks. I know I got him completely rinsed so its not residue. Any advise on what to do to get my beautiful boys rock star coat soft again?


A good example of why dawn (dishsoap at all) is not recommended for use on pets except in extreme cases of oil/grease...and ALWAYS should be followed up with a mild shampoo, and then conditioner. Dawn is VERY drying to the skin and coat..yes, it will kill fleas, if left on long enough, but so will just about any shampoo..the reason being..the fleas are soaked for 15-20 minutes, and the shampoo breaks down their tough outer shell, and gets into them internally..killing them. Again, though, there are WAY better shampoos for flea issues as well. Regardless, now that your dogs coat is dry (because dishsoap, unlike pet shampoo, strips all the natural oils from the coat) you are going to have to wait until his coat sheds and a new one grows, or until he produces enough of his own oil to recoat his hair. You can help encourage natural oils by brushing and combing down to the skin, and get the skin stimulated. You can make sure he's on the best diet, and you can try adding some pet oils like Halo Dreamcoat into his food. When you bath him again, follow up with a conditioner, also making sure its all rinsed out. Time will fix this.


----------



## nico8

I also have a Husky and I'll only bathe her with Avoderm Skin and Coat Shampoo. It's by far the best I've used and I recommend it to all my friends with dogs. I bathe her about once every 3-4 weeks and her coat is shiny and soft. Hope this helps.


----------



## flx89

most of all dog shampoos are good, you don't need a special one


----------

